# Lego Church



## crhoades (Nov 30, 2005)

Let us try not to argue about the organ in the back...LOL...

http://www.amyhughes.org/lego/church/index.html



[Edited on 11-30-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 30, 2005)

WOW. That is COOL!!!! 

Hey, where was the post a few days ago where someone was looking for cool Lego plans? 

:bigsmile:


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 30, 2005)

As one who collected quite a bit in my childhood, that was neat.

I guess I'm still in the "dark ages"...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 30, 2005)

It was real sweet what he wrote about the cat 

Blade


----------



## ANT (Dec 1, 2005)

I really enjoyed looking at that.


----------

